# Poppin Off



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Man I'm stoked right now! Took the flies I tied yesterday to the pond this evening for a test run. The popper was on fireâ€¦I was only casting about 10-15 ft. There's very thick vegetation from the bank to about 7ft. out. As soon as my popper got up to the veggies it was getting hammered. Ended up with three but only took pics of two. They were healthy to boy! I didn't have anything to weigh them but I'm guessing the biggest was pushing 3lbs. Anyway, they could have been 1/2lbers and I still would have been ecstatic. There is littlerally nothing in the world like catching a fish on a fly you tied with your own hands


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

it only gets better,nice lmb


----------



## Blackdog317 (May 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Appreciate the kind words gentlemen!:cheers:


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

That is sick, bro! I'm looking forward to crafting my own flies soon. I get ecstatic when I catch a minnow, too. Albeit, not on my own flies. Still just like catching them. The fly looks real nice!


----------

